# DIY Bowpress costed me $40



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

:shade:


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

where did you get the metal???


----------



## wpi-outdoors (Dec 3, 2008)

Awsome looking press!


----------



## CubanRedneck (Jun 3, 2008)

*Press*



Bowtech Brother said:


> My brother and I made this a couple weeks ago. We will be making a drawboard next.


Do you mind sending me the measurements,I would love to try to make one like it.Thats awesome


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

Or just put them here.


----------



## wpi-outdoors (Dec 3, 2008)

CubanRedneck said:


> Do you mind sending me the measurements,I would love to try to make one like it.Thats awesome


Same here please.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Bowtech Brother said:


> My brother and I made this a couple weeks ago. We will be making a drawboard next.


Pretty nice press. One question, what's the second bolt for (see photo)? Doesn't the first lower one hold the bow well enough? Seems like just the first one would be better to avoid a more severe bend in the limb.


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

hunt123 said:


> Pretty nice press. One question, what's the second bolt for (see photo)? Doesn't the first lower one hold the bow well enough? Seems like just the first one would be better to avoid a more severe bend in the limb.


 That is part of the hush kit on the bow  Not a bolt..


----------



## bmfboshooter (Feb 12, 2007)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> That is part of the hush kit on the bow  Not a bolt..


good eye


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

My brother got the metal from a local shop here. I got the plans from Midlife crisis. If you want them pm me your email address and I can send you the plans. Its on adobe reader.


----------



## gstaj33 (Mar 22, 2009)

Bowtech Brother said:


> My brother got the metal from a local shop here. I got the plans from Midlife crisis. If you want them pm me your email address and I can send you the plans. Its on adobe reader.


Is Midlife crisis a website?


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

No he is a guy on here on my friends list.


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

On the plans it does not have the chain on the cable but I added that to do other sizes of bows. Ive been able to press all sorts of bows so far.


----------



## watkins1802 (Feb 6, 2009)

*press*

nice pm sent


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## bigcat440 (Mar 15, 2009)

nice press please send me plans gotta have one, I like the chain idea


----------



## fireman333 (Feb 23, 2009)

Awsome press, best one i have seen home made, i just have to have one could you send me the plans. Thanks.


----------



## fantarain (Jun 13, 2008)

Could you send me the plan too? It looks great! I am very interested to bulid one myself.


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Anyone else make one like this? I was hoping to see a couple.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Sent you a PM ill make one of those bad boys!


----------



## Canoeguy (Dec 5, 2007)

*Great Job!*

Press looks awsome! Would you send me a copy of the plans please.


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

PM me your email address. Its on adobe reader.


----------



## BThompson (May 25, 2009)

Good work.


----------



## 'J' (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info man, I owe ya one.:darkbeer:


----------



## peter94506 (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## glen5876 (Jun 29, 2008)

Great job on the bow press. Just wondering if I could get a copy the plans? Great job and many thanks.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*Ditto*

Could I get a copy also?


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Just send me your email address and I will email it to you. Its on Adobe reader.


----------



## glen5876 (Jun 29, 2008)

Once agian great job. sending email


----------



## Crom (May 30, 2009)

great job, keep up the good work!


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

Great looking press, like everyone else please post measurements of press.


----------



## runnerguy (Apr 6, 2006)

very nice press , good work!!!!


----------



## jkpell (Dec 29, 2008)

Could I get a copy of the plans???

Thanks


----------



## Randy McRae (Dec 25, 2008)

nice press will it work on a bowtech guardian if so email me a copy of the plans tanks


----------



## knightwulf (Jun 18, 2009)

*diy bowpress*

could i get a copy of the plans? will send pm with email. thanks


----------



## upindclaw (Jun 18, 2009)

awsome job!


----------



## Ron Nepini (Jan 29, 2003)

You have a PM


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

*answer*



Bowtech Brother said:


> Anyone else make one like this? I was hoping to see a couple.



There are several bow presses in the Homemade Stuff? thread in this same area.

BTW, Nice job on yours!


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## buster no.1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Bowtec Brother your press looks fantastic.


----------



## CSnider (Jun 26, 2009)

can you send a copy of those plans to [email protected]

That press looks great man, you did a good job!


----------



## evolution.727 (Jul 22, 2009)

Pm sent.


----------



## asr1 (Jun 25, 2009)

*excellent work*

Man great work looks like the one i see @ our pro-shop.

would you please send plan to 

[email protected]


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Nov 25, 2006)

Great job !!! Feels good to build it yourself doesn`t it ?


Feather ridge


----------



## Rhino69 (Jul 24, 2008)

*SWWEEEEEETTTT press*

could you ship a copy of those plans to [email protected] ,I think that thing is awesome. Thanks ~Ryan


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

I would like to thank Midlife crisis for these plans. Alot of people like them alot.


----------



## prohunter7mv (Apr 8, 2009)

*thank you!*

thanks a lot i appreciate all the help!


----------



## medic308 (Nov 3, 2008)

That's a great looking press. Sending a PM for the plans.


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

*plans*

man that looks great can you PM me some plans want to build one for our local club


----------



## theropingpen (Jun 27, 2009)

*Bow press*

Hey I'm new to the site and i was wondering if you could send me the specs on the bow press? Look Nice!


----------



## sam crosby (Aug 11, 2009)

will you send plans to [email protected]


----------



## think333 (Jul 28, 2009)

PM sent, that is a great looking press and I think this one is with in my ability to build.


----------



## newram05 (Aug 23, 2009)

really nice


----------



## newram05 (Aug 23, 2009)

i would like a copy but i cant post my email address till i get 5 posts


----------



## newram05 (Aug 23, 2009)

Can i get a copy sent to [email protected]


----------



## Livn-Lg (Jan 14, 2009)

Please send one to [email protected] also. I would like to build one with maybe one, or two minor mods. Press looks great BTW....


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

nice press


----------



## mamouth (Aug 24, 2008)

please send a copy [email protected] thank you


----------



## hawk4932 (Nov 10, 2007)

PM sent with e-mail address. Thank you very much.


----------



## Ibohunt31 (Dec 22, 2008)

nice press


----------



## Ibohunt31 (Dec 22, 2008)

will u send me the plans for this?? through pm...


----------



## Ibohunt31 (Dec 22, 2008)

PM sent with email


----------



## GRISSOM77 (Sep 1, 2009)

pm sent with email address. Thank you


----------



## timc2100 (Aug 12, 2009)

*bow press*

could you send me a copy of those plans to [email protected] 
thanks tim


----------



## 164 Bowhunter (Mar 9, 2005)

*bow press*

Great job! I'd appreciate if you could send me a copy of the plans. Thanks!


----------



## TPA81206 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Bow Press*

Looks great


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

Bowtech Brother said:


> My brother and I made this a couple weeks ago. We will be making a drawboard next.


looks alot like the omni bench press,Good job


----------



## hillview (Apr 12, 2009)

great looking press


----------



## imk_herd (Sep 15, 2009)

*PM Sent*

Sent a PM for press plans! Great Press!!


----------



## BQC123 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice press!!!!
Will send PM with email, if you woldn't mind
Thanks!!


----------



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

Man, that is a nice lookin' press!

PM Sent, please include me on the plans mailing list! 

Thanks to you and Midlife Crisis, much appriciated!


----------



## steinhauer (Oct 12, 2009)

Wondering if I could get the plans as well thanks


----------



## souwest hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

Could I have the plans ,please? [email protected]


----------



## Mid (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks very user frindly


----------



## jss204 (Sep 19, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

How do you keep the cable on the top of the jack? It seems like while under tension it could accidentally slip off and do some SERIOUS damage to the bow.


----------



## Archer917 (Dec 28, 2008)

draw up some blue prints and post them. thanks


----------

